# Anyone tried Lyle McDonald rapid fat loss?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

As it says in the title, Anyone ever tried?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

no but tried the Ronald McDonald fast gain diet and it worked

just got the wrong type of bulk


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Wouldn't trust anything that says 'rapid loss' and I'm pretty sure all you'll be doing is paying for a pdf that tells you to exercise, eat low fat/carbs and be calorie deficit by 500 calories every day.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

The PDF is free and it is only recommended to do for a few weeks. It hunk what it is, is basically keto but with just protein


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

It will work but better suited if star on below 14/12 body fat


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Any diet that has you on lower calories than your maintenance will make you lose fat. Not sure why people feel the need to adopt these 'branded' diets to lose weight...


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Any diet that has you on lower calories than your maintenance will make you lose fat. Not sure why people feel the need to adopt these 'branded' diets to lose weight...


Because this is much lower than maintenance. And it's pretty much low fat, low carbs but high protein so I wanted to know if its safe and will I loose muscle as well as fat because the kcals are very low?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> Because this is much lower than maintenance. And it's pretty much low fat, low carbs but high protein so I wanted to know if its safe and will I loose muscle as well as fat because the kcals are very low?


No, as I understand it you'll lose muscle because you're probably not going into Ketosis effectively enough.

A proper Ketogenic diet rapidly slips to body into ketosis and then supplies enough calories from fat for it to be an effective source but not quite enough so your body starts using it's natural fat stores.

If your body is attempting to process protein and nothing else into energy it may be harder for you to achieve ketosis and more of the weight loss is likely to be from your own muscle.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

M_at said:


> No, as I understand it you'll lose muscle because you're probably not going into Ketosis effectively enough.
> 
> A proper Ketogenic diet rapidly slips to body into ketosis and then supplies enough calories from fat for it to be an effective source but not quite enough so your body starts using it's natural fat stores.
> 
> If your body is attempting to process protein and nothing else into energy it may be harder for you to achieve ketosis and more of the weight loss is likely to be from your own muscle.


This is what I thought but apparently its had some okay results plus they only recommend doing this diet for a weeks so this maybe why but was unsure whether anyone had tried and what results they had


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> As it says in the title, Anyone ever tried?


worked well for him, he looks like a holocaust victim!


----------



## Jock- (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried it mate, followed it to the letter for 2 weeks. Was working, but to be honest I didn't enjoy it much. I've since just used the diet template in the sticky's on this site. I'm still losing fat slow and steady but I feel loads better and can train harder with the carbs added back in. I wouldn't be recommending the diet.

I'm pretty sure as many have said on here get the macros sorted and keep within cal target and you'll lose weight/fat.

I got some serious cravings with RFL, which makes it harder to stick to.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jock- said:


> I tried it mate, followed it to the letter for 2 weeks. Was working, but to be honest I didn't enjoy it much. I've since just used the diet template in the sticky's on this site. I'm still losing fat slow and steady but I feel loads better and can train harder with the carbs added back in. I wouldn't be recommending the diet.
> 
> I'm pretty sure as many have said on here get the macros sorted and keep within cal target and you'll lose weight/fat.
> 
> I got some serious cravings with RFL, which makes it harder to stick to.


But would you say you were losing body fat quicker?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's worth noting that the first advice Lyle Macdonald says on the matter is

"don't do this diet" he advises doing it slower, but its protocol for the extreme. So i would take that advice

I've done my own diet which is similar to this (by co-incidence). Worked extremely well, but not really sustainable for more 6 weeks.


----------

